# NewAir vs Edgestar?



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey guys looking for a 28. I know many have used both, but it seems the NewAir is getting pretty popular around these parts. I have seen Edgestars go as cheap as $120 while the cheapest I have seen the NewAir is $179. The NewAir is a bit better looking IMO and also has the external temp controls, but is it really worth the extra $50 or $60?


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm looking at the NewAir also, primarily due to appearance and the external control. I have read good reviews on its conversion and use. To me, the extra $50-$60 is worth "getting what I want".


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah I'm gonna get the NewAir. I definitely prefer the asthetic as well as the function. Crap I'm spending more on the drawers than the cooler costs anyhow. LOL


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Crap I'm spending more on the drawers than the cooler costs anyhow. LOL


Trust me - the drawers and shelves Forrest build are well worth the money. It may take some time to get them, but you'll be very pleased. I can easily fit 15 robustos cigars across, stacked 3 high on 2 rows, totaling 90 robusto size cigars in each drawer. Obviously, longer and thicker size cigars will reduce the amount you can fit, but the drawers fit perfectly in the wine coolers, reducing wasted storage space.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

...I went through the same process a few months ago.

Went with the NewAir based on looks and the outside temp control...although I just leave it at the highest setting (65 degrees) and it never really makes it down that low...stays at 67-68 and I'd imagine when summer rolls around here and the temps get into the high 90's and 100's it's gonna struggle to stay at 70-71.

But, with Forrest's drawers this thing looks killer - get a lot of compliments on it...great conversation piece.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

I want one!!! Ive seen the new airs at about $190 is that about normal for everyone else?


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, while the drawers from Forrest are a decent sized expense they are well worth it. Seriously for the work, time and craftsmanship he puts into them they are a bargain. Hand made in the USA. 

As for the NewAir I got mine on air-n-water yesterday for $179 shipped. They had $25 off cpn for purchases over $200. Looks like it's no good now.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

yellowv said:


> As for the NewAir I got mine on air-n-water yesterday for $179 shipped. They had $25 off cpn for purchases over $200. Looks like it's no good now.


Thats the best price I've found too.


----------



## jrjones60 (Sep 12, 2011)

If you just hang in there and wait, they (air-n-water.com) have some great deals on "Scratch and Dent" coolers. I have 2 that I paid $129 each including shipping. You just need to have patience and check the site a couple of time a day until one show up. Hope this helps.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Compact Appliance has some Edgestar 28's open box again for $119 shipped.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Joe -
Just an FYI if you're still interested in the NewAir AW-280E wine cooler...the Air & Water website has a 10% coupon that expires on 1/26. Coupon code is BIGGAME.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Joe...I just noticed you're on arfcom also. Small world! lol


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes sir been there for years. I already picked up the NewAir. I got it when they had $25 off the other day. Thanks for the heads up, though.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Mike_E said:


> Hey Joe -
> Just an FYI if you're still interested in the NewAir AW-280E wine cooler...the Air & Water website has a 10% coupon that expires on 1/26. Coupon code is BIGGAME.


Thanks...I just used that code and ordered one!


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Mike_E said:


> Joe...I just noticed you're on arfcom also. Small world! lol


I'm new there too...thats how I got on this site and got convinced I need a wineador.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome, Andy...welcome to Puff! Now you just need to order the drawers and shelves from Forrest (Custom Wineador™ Creations - Home). I ordered the NewAir 280 and the 281, with the latter specifically for my wine. They were delivered by FEDEX and boxed very well - no problems to report. The hard part was waiting for my drawers and shelf to arrive.


----------

